# Tire pressure showing wrong PSI



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I only have this problem when the temp gets below freezing . it drops from 40 to 35 .

but when I drive for a few miles the pressures return to normal .. maybe air temps have something to do with IT .............


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I think your TPMS sensors aren't learned in the correct places. If the left front sensor is reporting as left rear, but the readout said left front (which could be any of the other 3 tires) is low, you would have added air to a perfectly fine tire which could have resulted in 35->50 PSI reading for the left rear.

You should use a real pressure gauge to read all of your tires whenever you do your air. I recommend only using the TPMS to know there is a pressure issue, not using it to diagnose the issue. Not only is there a chance of the sensors not being learned correctly but they will likely not read the pressure as accurately as a good gauge.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys all work nights Too ?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As was stated earlier, you need a TPMS sensor relearn to get the locations correct. As for the pressure accuracy I have found that my sensors tend to read about 2 psi lower all around than my nice mechanical gauge.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Does anyone have problems with their tire pressures?
> 
> I got a message on my dash board saying my left front tire(driver side) pressure is low so I stop by a gas station to put
> some air in it afterward some how it show my back tire(driver side) with a psi of 50, it was 35psi before i stop at gas station. Anyone know what's wrong?


I agree with the others.....your sensors need a relearn....somebody has rotated the tires without following the relearn.

Stop at a tire outlet, such as a Discount Tire.
Most (not all) will do this for you at no charge......Takes about a minute with the relearn transponder.

Some dealers will also do this at no charge as a customer service....depends on the dealer and how much they value customers but they do exist.

If you don't want to go through that rigamarow, and don't mind resetting your clock and radio stations, just disconnect the negative battery cable for a minute or so and then reconnect and go for a quick drive around the block.

Initally, the dash readouts will only show ' -- ' for each position but in less than a mile the reciever will find each tire sensor and update the readout and position.

Rob


----------

